# Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

 Da ich immer mal wieder lese, dass Leuten der Teich leerläuft, weil sich irgendwo eine Verbindung gelöst hat, möchte ich hier eine Problemlösung vorstellen, die in den nächsten Tagen auch bei uns am  Teich installiert wird, damit wird die angeschlossenen Pumpe ausgeschaltet, sobald der Sensor 20 Sekunden lange keinen Wasserkontakt mehr hat... z. B. 30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche angebracht verhindert er das Leerlaufen ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pegelschalte...0-/140927868381?pt=Pumpen&hash=item20cff49ddd


----------



## Micha61 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Hallo Susanne,

einfacher und preiswerter ist es, die Pumpe an einen Schwimmerschalter anzuschließen.

LG Micha


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

@ Micha

aber dafür müsste man ja das Kabel neu verdrahten.. ich persönlich mag an stromführenden Teilen im Wasser nicht dran basteln, geh im Sommer ja auch selber in den Teich.....


----------



## Micha61 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

nee nee Susanne, der Stecker des Schwimmerschaltes (10m Kabel) in die Steckdose und dort rein, der Stecker der Pumpe.
Ich such mal so ein Teil und stell den Link ein.
Bis gleich


----------



## Micha61 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

so, da isser
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwimmersch...s_Garten_Garten_Bewässern&hash=item5888d6378a


----------



## Nori (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Die Sache haben wir schon einige Male besprochen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37443/?q=wps1000/page-2

@ Lucy:
Das einfacher Gerät für 34,95 (WPS 1000) erfüllt den Zweck genauso - ein unhandlicher mechanischer Schwimmerschalter ist veraltet - ist wie Bürsten und Japanmatten....

Gruß Nori

Hier übrigens ein Bild, wie ich das WPS 1000 verstaut hab, damit es 100%-ig  vor Wasser geschützt ist - diese Art ist so dicht, dass man beim Zusammendrücken der Endstücke ne Verschraubung öffnen muss, damit die Luft entweicht. (seitlich ist das Sensorkabel und die Stromversorgung rausgeführt und die große vordere Verschraubung ist für das Pumpenkabel)


----------



## willi1954 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

und zu beachten: Schutzklasse: IP 20

für den schalter von lucy

diesen habe ich im Einsatz: CONDOR PSN O+ST 10M KABEL SCHWIMMERSCHALTER M


----------



## Nori (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Deshalb mein "Containment" - das Teil kannst in den Teich werfen passiert nichts - serienmässig ist der Schalter lediglich für Feuchträume gedacht - liegt aber hauptsächlich daran, dass der Sensor nur mittels eines Klinkensteckers verbunden ist.
Aufstellung des Schalters im Schuppen und Sensorkabel in den Teich geht auch ohne jegliche "Behausung".

Gruß Hape


----------



## willi1954 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

ich meinte den schalter, den lucy vorgestellt hat, nicht dein Konstrukt, nori

ups, das ist ja (fast) der gleiche..


----------



## muh.gp (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Bei mir war heute auch so ein Teil in der Post. Wenn das Ding gut funktioniert, kommt es nicht nur in den neuen, sondern auch in den "alten" Teich. Da die Pumpe dort an der tiefsten Stelle des Teichs platziert ist, besteht hier echt die Gefahr einer kompletten Leerpumpung.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Die beiden Geräte sind vom Aufbau und Funktion gleich.
Bei dem teureren Gerät kann man die Ansprechzeit bzw. Auslöseempfindlichkeit noch einstellen. Das ist aber überhaupt nicht nötig, da auch beim Basismodell nicht auf jede kleine Wasserbewegung reagiert wird - d.h. wenn das Wasser an den Sensor schwappt wird erst nach einer gewissen Zeit geschaltet - es gibt kein nervöses Ein-Aus-Schalten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

aaaahhhh... hatte gedacht, das billigere Modell wäre nur zum Melden wenn Wasser dahin kommt wos nicht hin soll ( Keller) aber das kann man ja auch so einstellen das es den Wasserstand kontrolliert...  war ein Guckfehler...     also würde das 1000er reichen.. hmm.. allerdings müsste ich da was wegen dem Wasser von oben machen, denn der Stecker sitzt tatsächlich nicht besonders sinnvoll regensicher...    hmm...  
evtl. müssen wir da auch was konstruieren


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Hallo Susanne,
bei Reichelt gibt es z. B. einen "Levelsensor" (auch bei Koi-Discount und Conrad, ...). Dieser kann bis max. 24V betrieben werden. Je nach Ausführung ist er bei Wasserstand geöffnet oder geschlossen. Über ein Relais läßt sich dann eine Pumpe zu- bzw. abschalten.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag, wenn man keine spezielle Standüberwachung kaufen will (die man übrigens auch bei den o. g. Elektro-Fachhändlern bekommt).


----------



## Micha61 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*

Hallo Nori,

ein unhandlicher mechanischer Schwimmerschalter ist veraltet

seit wann das denn??
Kommt sicher auch mit darauf an, wo man das veraltete Teil einsetzt.


LG Micha


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pegelschalter/ Pumpenstop bei Wasserverlust*



Nori schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein Bild, wie ich das WPS 1000 verstaut hab, damit es 100%-ig  vor Wasser geschützt ist - diese Art ist so dicht, dass man beim Zusammendrücken der Endstücke ne Verschraubung öffnen muss, damit die Luft entweicht. (seitlich ist das Sensorkabel und die Stromversorgung rausgeführt und die große vordere Verschraubung ist für das Pumpenkabel)



Hallo,

Ich habe auch den WPS und in dieser Box untergebracht
http://www.amazon.de/Bachmann-904-1...001N9VAGA/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt/278-7492542-2172118
Ist knapp, aber es geht.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------

